# ED lt1300 amp repair



## adio (May 27, 2009)

so, the amp was rockin last week. i usually leave it on 'auto on/off'. well, one day i went downstairs after i left my apt (had the music turned off at this point). came back up 10 mins later and the red light wasn't glowing on the amp. does anyone know of a company who can repair this amp or is it just vukin toast? should i try a DIY repair?


----------



## adio (May 27, 2009)

please not all at once!!! i cant hear when everyone is talkin at the same time


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

An electronic repair shop is your only option, find one that charges 25 or 30 bucks to do an estimate to see what the problem is and how much it will cost to repair it. A lot of shops will let you apply the estimate cost towards the repair bill should you decide to proceed.


----------



## adio (May 27, 2009)

thats gonna be hard to do in this day and age


----------



## Paulcet (Jun 18, 2013)

Check the fuse yet? If it is blown, replace and monitor. If it blows again, don't replace until you do further troubleshooting.


----------

